# It was time. Blaze, 1995-2013.



## Carmel

When I was a kid I wanted a kitten so badly, there weren't any that time of year and I was a very specific kid, I'd wanted an orange one! A lady called about some feral kittens she had, one of them being orange. As soon as she brought him to our house it was a done deal, I couldn't say no to his terrified little face. Blaze was always spooked of new places, strangers and loud noises. However, at home with his family he'd talk your ear off in "conversation" and loved playing games. He used to run around the condo making so much noise he sounded like a horse galloping about. His two favorite games were the laser pen, which he'd chase and chatter at endlessly, and hide and seek, where he'd animatedly meow once he found me hidden behind a door. If you so much as looked at him he'd flop over, he was a goof. He would follow me around from room to room and was always eager to sit on my lap like it was the best place in the world. He loved his family, and we loved him.

I haven't spoken about it in too much detail on the forum, but Blaze had been going downhill the last year, losing a lot of weight and drinking in the extreme, especially the last few months. Today and yesterday all he wanted to do was drink water. It was becoming a major challenge to get him to eat and as of last week he began refusing the majority of different foods I had bought for him along with every single food trick I knew. He threw up the little bit of tuna he did eat last night, and wasn't even that interested in Temptations. I couldn't have him living like that any longer... it would have been for my sake and not his, he was in distress. 

I didn't want to try any heroics at his age -- roughly three months away from 18. I let him walk around the yard for about 15 minutes and then took him in. I'd wanted to do it at home but I couldn't find anyone short notice and as it turns out, he was not him self to the point of not particularly caring that he was in a strange environment with strange people. I was with him and watched it happen, I told him that I loved him and that he was a good boy... I've never been there before as a beloved pet dies, this is the first pet I've lost as an adult. It's been a very long time since I've experienced the loss of a pet, I forgot how hard it is. He's been a part of the family over half my life.

The vet and staff were very kind. It was over so fast, afterward the vet said something like "Just like that his light has left the world, but he'll always be in your heart." and that sums it up very well.

I'll always love and miss you, baby Blaze.

A picture of him as a kitten (I can't find it right now to scan properly):









A picture that always made me smile because I have no idea how he got underneath the pillow, never mind why he stayed with it like that as he slept:









Here's one of the most recent pictures of him, and probably one of the better ones. This was taken less than a month ago:









I'm not particularly religious... at all, but I will share this_:__
Everything remains exactly as it was. I am I, and you are you, and the old life that we lived so fondly together is untouched, unchanged. Whatever we were to each other, that we are still. Life means all it ever meant. It is the same as it ever was. Death is inevitable, so why should I be out of mind because I am out of sight?__ I am but waiting for you, for an interval, somewhere very near, just round the corner. Nothing is hurt; nothing is lost. One brief moment and all will be as it was before. All is well._
- Canon Henry Scott Holland, 'All is Well' excerpt


----------



## melanievan

What a beautiful story,Of your live's together what a beautiful cat.That made me cry reading it you can feel the love you had for eachother,My heart goes out to you may your heart mend over time and you take comfort in your selfless act for his comfort,He's running and playing in the rainbow bridge


----------



## howsefrau32

Tears. I am so sorry. I can't even imagine what this is like, and I too have yet to lose on of my cats as an adult, and I often cry just thinking of this inevitable day that we all will reach at some point. Blaze was an adorable kitty. I feel like I don't even know what to say.....what can you say to someone who loses a pet that has been with you almost half your life? I'm just so sorry for your pain. You did exactly what I would do, and will do one day, I will not let my cats go on and suffer, and when they get to that point, I hope that I have the strength to do what you did. Hugs to you my dear, I am so very sorry. Thanks for sharing the story of how he came to be with you and his pictures.


----------



## MowMow

Im so sorry Carmel! Run free over the bridge Little Blaze!


----------



## gizmothecat

Carmel (I have a cousin named Carmel!) ..I'm soooo sad for your loss of Blaze, but so glad he wound up with a very loving mommy like YOU. It is never easy losing a pet and know you did the best for him and gave him a wonderful full happy life

When I put down my dog (Nov) I stayed with this one till the end...it was by far the hardest thing I ever had to do...I cried like a crazy person...I too had the most wonderful caring vet..it made it a bit easier. I don't know if I could ever do it again....so this is from me to you

I couldn't work the font...wanted this as big as possiblg. ((HUGG!!))


----------



## wallycat

What a wonderful story and I just love the verse (I hope it is OK to use one day!).
Such a beautiful cat and what a wonderful life you two shared.


----------



## cat owner again

I am so sorry for your loss. You chose an unselfish act out of llove. Blaze was a beautiful cat. I have sympathetic tears as I know it is hard And you miss him. I told the vet just recently that our furry kids should live as long as we do.


----------



## CatMonkeys

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Blaze knows how much he is loved and missed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I'm so sorry Carmel, Blaze will always be in your heart...
I always end up crying as well ,as at my age
I'm had to make that decision a few times now. There is no doubt that we love them all, an
yet there is always one that leaves a bigger paw print on our hearts...
You two were meant to be and he was blessed to have you, just as you were blessed to have him.
Big HUG...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat

You gave him all he needed for a wonderful life, and he had one. That is love, and he knew it.

Thank you for sharing your memories of your handsome boy.


----------



## Jakiepoo

What a handsome boy! And such a happy story. You found your orange kitty and stayed with him until the end, r.i.p. Blaze, so sorry for your loss!


----------



## JungliBillis

So sorry for your loss. Sounds like he lived a long, happy life with you.


----------



## Carmel

Thank you for the kind words everyone, you're all very kind. I've been wandering around all day with kleenex...

We buried him in the front garden rockery this evening, my father spent a lot of time making a wooden box and we put his favourite toy (an otter holding a clam) in there with him.


----------



## spirite

What an absolutely beautiful boy, and what a great kitty mom you were to him. I'm so sorry.


----------



## cat face

I'm so sorry for your loss, Carmel. He was lovely. I know he'll be sorely missed.


----------



## Manue

You made me cry too! What a sad yet beautiful post; you had a long, happy life together. He is so beautiful in that last picture.
I know how hard it is to lose a pet, my condolences to you.


----------



## Marcia

I am so touched by your story of Blaze and his wonderful photos!! His last pic is absolutely beautiful! I would have it blown up and predominately put in my favorite room!! He has such kissable cheeks - I love those lighter orange cheeks!! His seasoned eyes look wise and wonderful! He was lucky - he knew unconditional love. You were luckier, you were loved by a wonderful being for many, many years. Hugs to you!


----------



## soccergrl76

I am so sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing Blaze's story with. My Patches & KC have a new friend to run with. Even though they are not here with us, they are forever in our hearts.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick

I'm sorry Carmel.  I know you knew it was time, but I don't think that would make it any easier.

Me and my kitties will be sending you thoughts and purrs today.


----------



## Greenport ferals

What a beautiful cat. That last photo is so expressive. 
I am so sorry. >Sad<


----------



## Yuki'sMum

I'm so sorry  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890

I'm sorry for your profound loss of Blaze.

That all animals had such a wonderful life.


----------



## sweetcuddles

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy when you have to put them down, very heartbreaking. I had to put a cat down I had before Skittles and Kitty came to live with me, her name was Anne. She was very affectionate. When I had to put her down, my mom was with me because I was very distraught. The vet I took Anne to was very nice and kind. Losing a beloved pet is never easy at all. I feel so sad for you. May Blaze be in comfort now that he is no longer in pain. May you find comfort in knowing he is in kitty heaven looking down upon you making sure that you are okay. He is your little angel!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie23

hugs and kisses from another who has experienced the loss as well. you are a wonderful mommy!

All is well. :angel


----------



## my5kitties

Oh Carmel...I am so, so sorry. I don't think I've ever seen pictures of Blaze, but I do remember you talking about him. He certainly was a handsome gentleman. I'm sure my Smokey was there to greet him and give him a guided tour on the other side of Rainbow Bridge. Hugs to you.


----------

